# Lets do some mad specials! Cheap Juices and IPV V2.0's!



## SlinX (12/3/15)

Hey guys!

Okay so the following Vape King Juices will all be sold for a super cheap R65.00 per bottle at Northcliff Vape King Only!

Apple Pie
Belgium Waffle
Bubblegum
Banana
Cherry
Cherry menthol
Choc mint
Chocolate
Kings Pipe
Pecan Pie
Rum and Rasin
Mocha
Vanilla BBM
Wacky Wix

We also still have 2 Silver IPV V2.0 50w mods in stock and they are going for R1350.00 (R100 off)

Come stock up on Juices while stocks last!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SlinX (18/3/15)

IPV are sold out. 

But We are adding Peanut Butter to the R65.00 juice special


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/3/15)

Hopefully I can make it in tomorrow, after work

Looking forward to trying the pecan pie


----------



## SlinX (27/3/15)

Here are some more awesome specials: 

- Original Vape King blister starter kit: R150.00 *(Save R30.00)*

- Original Vape King dual starter kit: R450.00 *(Save R50.00)*

- Kangertech Genitank Mini: R210.00 *(Save R30.00)*

- Kangertech Mini Protank III: R100.00 *(Save R20.00)*

- Innokin Gladius Tank: R230.00 *(Save R20.00)*

- Kayfun 3.1 Clone: R330.00 *(Save R20.00)*

- Smok Omnitester (Ohm reader): R259.00 *(Save R40.00)*

- Smok BEC Pro (50w BT MOD): R900.00 *(Save R699.00)*

- Cloupor ZNA50 (50w MOD): R850.00 *(Save R600.00)*

- SMY God Mod (180w MOD): R1500.00 *(Save R750.00)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

